# Has anyone been homeless before?



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I ask because in a few weeks I will find myself in this position. I haven't been able to find a job, and I am down to nothing money wise, so I gave my notice to my landlord on March 31st to move out April 30th so I can get my damage deposit back for I atleast have the 220 and not completely broke.

I keep looking for a job and have been since moving to Vancouver from Abbotsford in January in hopes I would have a better chance at getting a job, but so far no luck. I get about 1-2 interviews a week, and average about 275 resumes a month, but I am not skilled, and no college so I am finding it hard to compete in the job market.

I ask because I have never been homeless before and quiet scared about it all and no clue how to even remotely survive homeless especially in a city I am not entirely familiar with.

(I have no family in Canada at all, only person I know is the ex-wife)

So if anyone has any experience or advice, my ears are open.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you end up needing a place to crash, let me know & I'll check with the wife to see if we can put you up in our other bedroom (my daughter's room but she can sleep with us).

Never been homeless, but have gone through bouts of unemployment before & the strain on your self-esteem and confidence is a killer. I'm a workaholic, so going for any stretch of time not working & with no prospects of work is frightening.

BTW, how are you with carpentry? I'm planning to build a pergola (fancy Japanese gazebo cover for my deck). If you are any good at woodworking, I may hire you to build it for me.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Contact Union Gospel Mission before you hit the street. They run some shelters. Keep us posted.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Anthony. Pretty sure we can find some labour work here and there.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Theres job hunting and resume writing programs etc. Have you tried jobs like Tim hortons.?
What kinds of jobs have you done?
Maybe someone on here has a business or job you can do or know of a job opening


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of job experience have you had before in the past?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been homeless before, it is a scary prospect. A wonderful woman took me in after a bit. I had a meager income coming in (self employed fixing computers). i eventually got a job, and back on my feet. there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Try at the airport, ground handling companies are always looking for people. April's idea maybe the best solution for you.

Apply for income assistance as soon as you can, you can get help there.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well there is wellfare also if u have ever been on unemployment they will fund u for schooling or training there is alot of options for u just hve to get in touch with the right people also keep track of where u have put resumes in ., go for social assistance before u move write what your bills are each month or bring in statements and what your rent is if u can prove u have been job searching they will help u and maybe even fund you for schooling dont give u there is always a way to keep off the streats also try places like man power or anyother temp agencies i know not a whole lot u will make but some is better then none


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was homeless a long time ago. Unfortunately, I don't have any tips other than to try to avoid the streets by either moving in with a friend (paying as much rent as possible) or with an elderly person/relative who needs someone in the home, or by putting together as much work as you can to pay your rent so that you can stay in your current place. Not knowing your situation, I don't know if you can take in a roommate, etc.

As other people mentioned, if you post your skills then some of us might have temporary work or projects for you. This time of year, a lot of people are looking for people to help with gardening. (We need a couple of holes dug for trees, for example.) 

If you are able to do physical work, you might try working with a painter or roofer over the summer while you're waiting for work in your field. Painters are often swamped in the summer and looking for help. There are also line-ups for day labour jobs... used to be one near Olympic Village but that location has closed and I don't know where it's moved to. 

At this time of year, party rental places (for example, the places that put up big tents such as the Children's Festival uses) often take on other people and they can pay quite well, too. The PNE hires in the summer and I see that you're near there. 

If you have a disability, you might be able to get some specialized help in finding employment from a support group, the health department, etc.

If you have excellent references, you might be able to house sit. 

Of course, it's a lot easier to find work if you have a place to sleep. 

Good luck. I hope that you can find work.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I know in prince george there are agencies such as M. Turner and Associates and JobWave (part of WCG international) that FIND PEOPLE JOBS! They train, they pay for courses, they even will buy you your first pair of steel toed boots and carharts to get you on the jobsite. Is there nothing in Vancouver that helps people like this??

For example, when there is a need for traffic controllers (road construction) JobWave find eligible people who are interested, and they put them through the training. They facilitate the learning and supplying the initial equipment necessary for someone to get their first paycheque. 

Keep trying.

There is also the option of EI (If you are a canadian citizen) that pays you to go to school for 2 years and gain at least a diploma. Many of my classmates back in the day did this to become care aides or even LPNs, and many people use this option to get into trades.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I was homeless starting at 13. I lived with friends until I was 16 when I was able to clean apartments and mow lawns and shovel driveways, walk dogs etc... I found myself homeless again so moved into a 20 room boarding house. Rent was very cheap. I did multiple jobs until I was 17, when I starting working in a restaurant and a convenience store while going through highschool. During the summer break I was able to work more hours so I could have more money when school started again. Once I graduated I floated from retail job to retail job until my luck changed. I don't know that any of these ideas help, but I wish you luck. And if you find yourself on the island and need a bed for a bit. We can come up with one. PM if you would like my number.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ever consider the temp labour places such as Labor Ready or TLC? If you show up every morning with at least a pair of steel toes on your feet you should be able to get daily work and if you work your butt off you can most likely get hired onto a job full time.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Theres job hunting and resume writing programs etc. Have you tried jobs like Tim hortons.?
> What kinds of jobs have you done?
> Maybe someone on here has a business or job you can do or know of a job opening


I am working with an employment center with resume and other job hunting techniques and such. They helped me create my current resume which has started getting me some interviews, and we have started working on interview skills since I am nervous shy person, and I know this hinders me when it comes to interviews.

I have 3 years roughly in hotels as a night auditor and 1 year in hotel loss prevention. (Most of my hotel experience is in the US)

I have no formal education or training in hospitality however. I have grade 12 and a few college credits.

I worked for an airline in the US for 5 years, 3 years as a ramp agent, 1 year in passenger service, 1 year in weight and balance.

I have 2 years roughly total in retail spread over numerous years. (Most of it was when I was in high school)

I have applied at numerous fast food places, gas stations, retail, hotels and pretty much everything I can find, and I do get a decent chunk of interviews at hotels, but not much anywhere else, although I did have some retail interviews at the end of last year and early January.



rescuepenguin said:


> Try at the airport, ground handling companies are always looking for people. April's idea maybe the best solution for you.


I applied at a couple ground handling companies as well as United Airlines and they all called me back, but in the pre-screen they all had a 5 consecutive years living in Canada due to a Transport Canada Requirement, and while I have more then 5 years total, there are breaks when I have lived in the US, so I dont have the 5 consecutive years so I didn't get past the pre-screening on the phone.

I just want to add that I am a permanent resident of Canada but I dont yet have citizenship which I will qualify for in 2 more years..

I have a few interviews scheduled this week including at a hotel whom I have worked for in the US (corporate, not franchises) and I have an appointment Wed with social assistance office as well.

Thanks for everyone's input and advice.

I would rate my carpentry type skills as poor, I really dont know what I am doing when it comes to that type of work.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

Try hardware stores,
seasons just getting started and they might be hiring
i just recently got hired at rona, just a thought,
hope all goes well man


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

sdfish223 said:


> I would rate my carpentry type skills as poor, I really dont know what I am doing when it comes to that type of work.


That's too bad.

If you're willing to do yard work, help with water changes, that sort of "unskilled" work, then post on this thread.

I have 4 tanks in very great need of major water changes and other maintenance, as well as lots of clutter in the back yard that needs to be uncluttered. Could do it myself, but if you're interested in these kinds of temp. jobs, I don't mind hiring you to help me.

I can provide you with some cash, groceries and feed you some home cooked meals in exchange for some help around the house in the next week or two.

I'm probably not the only one.

PM or post on this thread if you're interested.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, post a thread with what types of skills or jobs you can do in the Yellow Pages section. Maybe that will get you enough temp. jobs to keep you afloat for a bit longer.

Yellowpages - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

another idea is to apply at places that rent out machinery for lawn and garden. many of them also rent out things like boom lifts and scissor lifts. 6 years ago my boyfriend applied to one of these places, and got on at 9 dollars an hour doing the job that no one else wanted to do. he then did his heavy trailer ticket to tow overweight trailers (so to transport the boom lifts, etc), and he got a 3 dollar raise on the spot. then he got certified as a "train the trainer" along with one of the managers, so he is one of 2 people in the company who can run these courses. essentially, he recertifies all of the current mechanics, and runs courses for contracting companies to train employees to run forklifts and elevated platforms. He is now one step below management, and only because no managers have quit yet... its amazing where you can get from the bottom. Good luck to you on your upcoming interviews. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like you have excellent skills and experience and so I hope that you are able to find work in your field soon. Job interviews are always harder on people who are shy and nervous, but in some jobs it's an asset to hire someone who is shy and quiet. 

Just a thought -- have you thought of applying to be a Canada Customs border official?

In the meantime, if you think that you could push a wheelbarrow and swing a shovel, just send me a PM. I'm having 4 cubic yards of soil delivered at the end of this week and would love to have help moving the soil from the front yard to the back yard, and with digging a hole. 

This is just a thought, but if you've worked in hotel loss prevention, perhaps you would be able to find something for now that is also dealing with loss prevention, but in another industry (such as retail or with the PNE)?


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Try applying at Costco, wages start at 11 bucks an hour and I know for a fact that they start hiring seasonal employees around this time of year. No skills or schooling required and they have a wide range of positions to apply for. All you need is to be somewhat neat and enthusiastic.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> In the meantime, if you think that you could push a wheelbarrow and swing a shovel, just send me a PM. I'm having 4 cubic yards of soil delivered at the end of this week and would love to have help moving the soil from the front yard to the back yard, and with digging a hole.


I even have an excellent wheel barrow (2 wheeled version) that you can borrow for the job (as long as you return it).

Just needs tires pumped.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Trades trades trades! As soon as you find a job, DO look into trade programs. A good friend of mine is a plumber... She is a 20 year old girl just like me and found herself out on her own with no help at 18. The government is putting BIG money into training tradespeople right now. All of her schooling is absolutely free at a government school... They cover all tuition, books, supplies... They hand her a $10,000 cheque yearly or every term. Dont even ask how she spends it all. PM me and I can ask her about who to talk to. Hey if you can get a job to tide you over til you complete tradeschool... All I'm saying is that she is paying off her condo in Richmond, has her own car, two spoiled cats, a dog, 2 turtles and a 80g while I'm scraping by on 1000 a month for food, rent, and everything else til I finish my undergrad at UBC!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I love this forum with all the kind people. I am going to dig and build a pond with timber frame and run all the electrical and plumbing next week. Little skill required, make some cash, learn how to build a pond and offer the service on the forum?


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Trades trades trades! As soon as you find a job, DO look into trade programs. A good friend of mine is a plumber... She is a 20 year old girl just like me and found herself out on her own with no help at 18. The government is putting BIG money into training tradespeople right now. All of her schooling is absolutely free at a government school... They cover all tuition, books, supplies... They hand her a $10,000 cheque yearly or every term. Dont even ask how she spends it all. PM me and I can ask her about who to talk to. Hey if you can get a job to tide you over til you complete tradeschool... All I'm saying is that she is paying off her condo in Richmond, has her own car, two spoiled cats, a dog, 2 turtles and a 80g while I'm scraping by on 1000 a month for food, rent, and everything else til I finish my undergrad at UBC!


If you could get more info that would be great. I have no problem learning trades, I dont know how to do any at the moment except basic electrical and some plumbing (when I had a sump and such with a marine tank) but I think I could learn a trade with proper training.

I never thought about it before I guess.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply back. My internet is spotty right now so I dont always have easy access to it, and it was busy day.

Anyhow, I got a job today, its in Chilliwack but I have lived there before and dont have a problem living out there. I have a former co-worker who has offered a place to stay until I have a few pay checks and cant rent something.

I really appreciate everyone's offers and advice, means alot considering I have never met anyone here.

The phone call was completely out of the blue, I had an interview there back in January and I was not expecting them to ever call, but a job is all I need, and a job I have.



Sometimes things happen at the last minute, but so much stress has been relieved now.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

sdfish223 said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply back. My internet is spotty right now so I dont always have easy access to it, and it was busy day.
> 
> Anyhow, I got a job today, its in Chilliwack but I have lived there before and dont have a problem living out there. I have a former co-worker who has offered a place to stay until I have a few pay checks and cant rent something.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats! Very timely!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

sdfish223 said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply back. My internet is spotty right now so I dont always have easy access to it, and it was busy day.
> 
> Anyhow, I got a job today, its in Chilliwack but I have lived there before and dont have a problem living out there. I have a former co-worker who has offered a place to stay until I have a few pay checks and cant rent something.
> 
> ...


Wohoo! I'll check into the Government Trades program for you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Grats on the job! I've gone through something a bit similar as well, but lucky i had family to take in my wife, children and myself. Just last week i finally got work, so I am able to finish my apprenticeship (300 hours to go!). Unfortunately for me i have no residential experience which was the only aspect of the trades that didn't take much of a hit.

Unless you plan on making sure you get that 5 years consecutive residence in Canada for the airline industry, i'd recommend pursuing a red seal trade. The certification is often cross border aswell as all of canada (minus quebec). Just make sure you talk with people in the trade you'd choose first to determine which labour trend and physical workload matches you the best.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

congrats on the job!! when it rains it pours, i hope this means MORE luck is coming your way!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. Glad we won't have to set up a BCA trust fund or something like that for you

Hope your job works out.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news that you got s job and a place to stay. I have recently had to do the same as you. But I at least have been living in s camper on the back of my truck,plus have the opportunity to stay with my ex g/f for a bit, while organizing.
But as you, I have no income and money is quicky and suddenly running out. It's a daunting position to be in after being fully employed in a trade for almost 40 years.
Glad it all worked out for you. I am hoping something comes up soon for me but not really looking that good. 
But there is always tomorrow and I got my dog !! 

And yes there are a lot of great people on here !!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is great news! Congrats! been in that situation a couple times myself and it does suck for sure. Glad to hear things have worked out well for you!


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats!! Glad things are turning around.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> ...Unless you plan on making sure you get that 5 years consecutive residence in Canada for the airline industry....


Unless you are young and plan to be a pilot, I recommend against the airline industry. As people are demanding cheaper and cheaper flights, the wages go down, and the job gets tougher. On the average day I get both patted down (US style "grouping") and wanded. I deal with very tight schedules and late planes. Every 5 years I have to get re cleared by CSIS, and redo both written and driving test for my airside driver's license. The book for the airside driver's license now contains more material than the provincial one.

When I was 22 I was offered a job as a plumber with on the job training, I wish I had of taken that.

Congrats on the job, and good luck with it.

Steve


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

most excellent news.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Right now, you need cashup, right? That means agencies. pm me and I;ll indicat the good ones and the bad ones.

Addeco put my Seattle brother to work right away, after he FOUGHT my idea of an agency. He's now out with them all the time, and is paid weekly. And he's fifty years of age, and not that physically fit, and had no references in the country until the Olympics.

I booked the daily agencies for the last ten years. There are ones to stay away from and ones that aren't too bad.

Basically, a wage job hasn't been the place to be since '83, but you have to start somewhere. Unfortunately, this isn't the economy of five years ago; the good side is that Vancouver and environs now has some manuf. and dist. it didn't have fifteen years ago.

I should write an electronic book on this b.s. but I can indicate the paiute deadfalls to stay away from. pm me with any questions. You may also consult www.city-data.com for Vancouver job advice. It's pretty good.


----------

